# Adventure Destinations in Australia



## georgescifo (Sep 19, 2012)

Can any one suggest some of the best adventure travel destinations in Australia?


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd suggest the Gibb River Road in the Kimberley in Western Australia. 
It is a 700km long stretch of dirtroad between Derby and Kununurra and leads through a really spectacular landscape. Plus, there is a cool waterfall and rockpool every 100km or so with camping spots and it is just amazing to swim in them, relax and have the perfect blue sky against the deep red rock around you. Plus, you'll have great fun driving on the dirt road and crossing the occasional river!

You can join a tour for this, although I recommend driving it yourself. You will need a high clearance 4wd though especially early in the season (it is a dry season only destination) because of the river crossings, not so much because of the road conditions. People will probably tell you that you shouldn't do it unless you're experienced and have a super reliable car, but this is not true as long as you stick to the main road. 

Anyway, it is a great thing to do


----------



## georgescifo (Sep 19, 2012)

Laegil said:


> I'd suggest the Gibb River Road in the Kimberley in Western Australia.
> It is a 700km long stretch of dirtroad between Derby and Kununurra and leads through a really spectacular landscape. Plus, there is a cool waterfall and rockpool every 100km or so with camping spots and it is just amazing to swim in them, relax and have the perfect blue sky against the deep red rock around you. Plus, you'll have great fun driving on the dirt road and crossing the occasional river!
> 
> You can join a tour for this, although I recommend driving it yourself. You will need a high clearance 4wd though especially early in the season (it is a dry season only destination) because of the river crossings, not so much because of the road conditions. People will probably tell you that you shouldn't do it unless you're experienced and have a super reliable car, but this is not true as long as you stick to the main road.
> ...


Thanks again Laegil. You are so helpful and have wonderfully explained things in a better way.


----------



## danewing (Nov 28, 2012)

yes Gibb River Road in the Kimberley is just awesome.....i support the idea..


----------



## wotusee (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi there. Australia offers a wide range of great travel destinations. the beaches are awesome. You'll definitely enjoy them as you stay on the luxurious house rentals.


----------



## BobbyC (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, if your up that way I would recommend visiting the Mossman Gorge, not many people have heard of it but its quite an amazing place to visit. The water is crystal clear and perfectly safe to swim in and the scenery is breathtaking. Its located about a half hour drive from Port Douglas in the opposite direction of Cairns. Port Douglas is also a great place to visit the Great Barrier Reef from. All the best. Bobby.


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mossman Gorge is so nice! I would also recommend the Atherton Tablelands ... again, there is a tour you can do but we hired a car and drove ourselves - Milaa Milaa was my favourite by far but all of it was amazing! So much so that I did it twice! :0)


----------

